

Deployments at Yammer - Deploymacy - cakeface
http://eng.yammer.com/deployments-at-yammer/

======
cakeface
I think that these single click deployment systems are fantastic. What is
really awesome is all of the devops and deployment automation that has to go
on behind the scenes of this fancy UI in order to make it all work. Just
thinking about it gets my brain spinning on all of the improvements that I
want to make to my own deployment systems.

